#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Como usar o putty
Não consigo usar o putty alguék tem uma dica passo passo aí pra me ajudr

----------


## engmoraes

clique no menu 

em seções 

sshd/telnet 

leia o material sobre o putty 

Engmoraes

----------


## chroot

Facil...
entre com o host, escolha a seção (telnet,ssh, tem uma outra que eu nao me lembro) e manda conectar.

----------


## rafaelpazcolles

Baixa em www.dondivou.com.br/downloads/ssh.exe

Ai tu abre o executavel . . 

Em Host Name tu coloca o IP da maquina, no protocol tu clica em SSH

e da um OPEN!

----------

